

Hijackers use knives, guns, tear gas in ops to steal 6K copies CoD:ModernWar3 - adrianscott
http://www.itworld.com/security/221869/6000-copies-modern-warfare-3-stolen-armed-robbers-who-stepped-right-out-game

======
Zolomon
Wait.. Did I read this correctly? They're saying that the men who commited the
act just wanted to play the game early, not try to sell the stolen copies for
cash?

------
kranner
Reminds me of the "Guerrilla Marketing" in _Jennifer Government_
[[http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Government-Novel-Max-
Barry/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Government-Novel-Max-
Barry/dp/0385507593)]

------
gee_totes
Where can you buy tear gas?

